

Self-diagnostic your position in a startup - ompemi
http://www.drownout.com/blogdrwn/2011/12/managing_startup_talent_and_be.html

======
espinchi
I like the summary in the last paragraph: _find out who you are, then either
quit, innovate, or hold your horses_.

